# good phone at about the £200 mark



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 6, 2014)

What's a good option on this front at the moment? Can go a bit up or down in terms of cash. Would be hoping for something that would run android lollipop, with a half decent screen size and battery life? No bloat ware or other silliness, if it can be avoided.

Reccomendations, please, techy types.


----------



## newbie (Dec 6, 2014)

Have a look at these, I've had an earlier model Zopo for about 18 months now and have little but praise for it.  The only drawback is that they haven't released updates with new Android versions, but given the stories of grief I've heard from other people upgrading I'm not sure that's a bad thing.

http://www.zopomobile.eu/


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Chz (Dec 7, 2014)

Motorola Moto G is still probably the best bet under £200, despite the hardware being a year old. There's a variety of them - big screen, smaller screen, 4G, without, etc. I think the best bet is last year's (slightly smaller screen) 4G one.

This year's one just has a bigger screen (a whole 0.4") and loses the 4G option. The only reason to get the new one is the better camera. If you do take a lot of phone snaps, it's probably the better buy despite losing the 4G connectivity.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Oneplus finally dropped their silly invite system:

http://www.trustedreviews.com/news/oneplus-one-now-available-without-an-invite

Been using one for a week, for the money it's fantastic.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2014)

Oneplus is superb, as is the Moto phones. Absolute bargains.


----------

